
AWS Route53 is down - paps
https://twitter.com/bluekiriTeam/status/988757684966117376
======
loriverkutya
"works on my machine"

Our infrastructure is heavily using Route53 and we are not seeing any outage.
(~1000 domains)

Edit: from [http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/)

"5:19 AM PDT We are investigating reports of problems resolving some DNS
records hosted on Route53 using the third party DNS resolvers 8.8.8.8 and
8.8.4.4 . DNS resolution using other third-party DNS resolvers or DNS
resolution from within EC2 instances using the default EC2 resolvers are not
affected at this time.

5:49 AM PDT We have identified the cause for an elevation in DNS resolution
errors using third party DNS resolvers 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 and are working
towards resolution. DNS resolution using other third-party DNS resolvers or
DNS resolution from within EC2 instances using the default EC2 resolvers
continues to work normally.

6:10 AM PDT Between 4:05 AM PDT and 5:56 AM PDT, some customers may have
experienced elevated errors resolving DNS records hosted on Route 53 using DNS
resolvers 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 . The issue has been resolved and the service is
operating normally."

------
quentusrex
Probably the source of outage:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16914698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16914698)

~~~
quentusrex
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/bgp-leaks-and-crypto-
currencies/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/bgp-leaks-and-crypto-currencies/)

------
jbergstroem
I saw issues resolving via azure dns servers (i have gitlab runners on there)
as well:

ssh 10.0.1.7 ping -c 1 github-production-release-asset-2e65be.s3.amazonaws.com

ping: github-production-release-asset-2e65be.s3.amazonaws.com: Temporary
failure in name resolution```

------
omarforgotpwd
This was probably just due to someone being stupid but the conspiracy theorist
in me asks: Sabotage by the Google Cloud team?

------
scarface74
Route 53 I believe is the only service that AWS promises "100% uptime". So
much for that....

~~~
lightbyte
Is it actually possible for any system to have 100% uptime? Or do they just
use that as a marketing gimmick and give out credit whenever there is
downtime.

~~~
masukomi
sure, why not? I mean, assuming there isn't some nuclear attack that destroys
all networking infrastructure. I'm not suggesting it's easy, but if you
distribute it enough and make it able to work when other portions of the
system disappear i see no reason you couldn't claim 100% uptime

~~~
evfanknitram
And then you you have a stupid software bug and the redundant physical systems
are not helping.

Azure Storage is a available in a ton of locations and all of them stopped
working because Microsoft forgot to roll out their patch to renew the SSL
certificate. So they knew about the issue but rolling out the patch was not
done.

Another example was when they introduced HTTP2 for CDN endpoints and forgot to
test the cipher list with popular browsers and broke compatibility with
Firefox ESR.

